# Killington - 11/13



## Greg (Nov 13, 2009)

Great start to the season! Grassi21, Brian and I got to Killington at about 9:40, only a bit over 3 hours which is a new record for me. Saw dmc and Eski at KBL and said we'd see them on the hill. Took our time, ate, and got going around 10 am. Saw sLoPeS at the gondy. Came off the summit to the glades area and hooked up with dmc and Eski.

Skied with the Hunter guys all morning. Great coverage, pretty much side to side, a stone or two here and there and some grass, but mostly solid snow cover. Upper East Fall was a bit hard-packish, but not bad despite totally untuned skis. Good LSGR skier's left on Reason, but Rime was the pick of the day. Some KMSer were ripping through right under and skier's left of the chair so some pseudo bumps formed. By later in the day a few short lines set up (I really wished they were seeded moguls though....).

No snowmaking last night (inversion) but the Wednesday night snowmaking skier's left of Rime was still nice and smooth. Great Northern to the base was a leg burner when done T2B. Had to be home early so we wrapped it up around 2 pm. Met automagp68 on our last lift ride. Skied the last run with sLoPeS. Had some nice chats with Geoff and mister moose and company.

All in all a great start to the season!


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2009)

Some pics:

*Great Northern* (Eski and dmc on the right)






*North Ridge*





*Rime*


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice!!! Looks like a great day out on the hill, even some hints of sunshine! The cover looks to be pretty good despite the lack of recent snowmaking hours. None the less I'm super jealous of you guys! Way to get after it! :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 13, 2009)

Excellent first day!


----------



## severine (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice! Glad you guys could get out there!


----------



## 2knees (Nov 13, 2009)

very nice guys.  i was wondering how it was while I sat at Great Escape with my kids and my neighbors kids......


----------



## bvibert (Nov 13, 2009)

It wasn't nearly as good as Great Escape, I'm sure... :lol:

Seriously, it was a nice day to get out.  The conditions were good considering what they've had to work with lately, and considering that it's still pretty early season, but they weren't great.  Like Greg mentioned there was some bump like things forming on skier's left of Rime in the creamy snow on the edge that hadn't seen any groomer action.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 13, 2009)

Damn am I tired.  Great day.  Well worth being stuck in a car with Greg and Brian for 6.5 hours or so.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 13, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Damn am I tired.  Great day.  Well worth being stuck in a car with Greg and Brian for 6.5 hours or so.




Damn, you must have brought a lot of little blue things for that ride  Glad you guys had a good one.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 13, 2009)

Man, that must of felt good.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 13, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Damn, you must have brought *a lot of little blue things* for that ride  Glad you guys had a good one.



Smurfs?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 13, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Smurfs?





Yeah yeah, that's it smurfs, you brought smurfs with you to make the ride bearable, right?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice Guys!! Great to see some trip reports!


----------



## Eski (Nov 14, 2009)

damn it felt good to be back out in the playground ... nice to see some familiar faces too!


----------



## powbmps (Nov 14, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Smurfs?




Viagra.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 14, 2009)

Way to go!!  Nice report!

steveo


----------



## Greg (Nov 14, 2009)

Not too sore today, just that post-ski day tiredness. The rain is a drag today, but it was good to get a day in. Now I enter that limbo period of not exactly knowing when I'll be skiing next. Probably the Sunday after Thanksgiving...


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 14, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Viagra.



That is what I thought andy meant.  But now that I think about his original assumption was correct. 8) yum yum


----------



## andyzee (Nov 14, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> That is what I thought andy meant.  But now that I think about his original assumption was correct. 8) yum yum




Why would I mean that for a ride with Greg and bvibert, yum yum :lol:


----------



## dmc (Nov 14, 2009)

After Eski and i did a Gondi run we were going to do another but the whole skiers right side of the trail was now in sunlight so we hung out for a few more...

It was a lot better then I expected..  

Good to see you "nutmegs" too...


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 14, 2009)

dmc said:


> After Eski and i did a Gondi run we were going to do another but the whole skiers right side of the trail was now in sunlight so we hung out for a few more...
> 
> It was a lot better then I expected..
> 
> Good to see you "nutmegs" too...



i still take pride in my NY roots.  good hanging with you guys.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> Not too sore today, just that post-ski day tiredness. The rain is a drag today, but it was good to get a day in. Now I enter that limbo period of not exactly knowing when I'll be skiing next. Probably the Sunday after Thanksgiving...



My legs are wicked sore today.  It didn't help that I did a lot of walking around in the rain today too...


----------



## snoseek (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks like a pretty mellow day going by your pictures. It's snowing here so I presume the weather and natural-like skiing will be your way soon.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 15, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Damn am I tired.  Great day.  Well worth being stuck in a car with Greg and Brian for 6.5 hours or so.



How'd you like the new skis?


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 15, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> How'd you like the new skis?



Loved them.  The ski/binging combo is really light and surprisingly stable at speed.  I thought I was skiing pretty fast and didn't notice any chatter.  I felt like I was turning 'em quickly on the flats.  But I wasn't turning them as quickly in the bumps but I'll chalk that up to being my opening day.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 15, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Loved them.  The ski/binging combo is really light and surprisingly stable at speed.  I thought I was skiing pretty fast and didn't notice any chatter.  I felt like I was turning 'em quickly on the flats.  But I wasn't turning them as quickly in the bumps but I'll chalk that up to being my opening day.




What ski did you get?


----------



## skiadikt (Nov 15, 2009)

what no video?


----------



## automagp68 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Greg!
Nice pics and was great to meet you!

I have a few shots to but there from my phone not the best quality but not bad.

Great first day to the season!


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 15, 2009)

andyzee said:


> What ski did you get?



Fischer Watea 84


----------



## andyzee (Nov 15, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Fischer Watea 84




Nice.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 17, 2009)

Sorry I'm late to this...nice TR. Looks like a solid day guys.


----------

